# How to produce -10V to 10V for Throttle? (and Regen Braking)



## Jeff77789 (Nov 26, 2014)

I use a Unitek Bamocar D3 for an EMRAX motor and for the throttle input you just put 0-10V for the analog in + and analog in - connections.

When I asked the Unitek guys how to regen the motor they said that you go from producing +10V to -10V... and I have no idea how to do that other than just to switch some wires around.

I also don't exactly have an idea as far as how to limit the amount of current flowing back to the batteries how how to even figure out how much current will go to the batteries given how much regen input between 0 and -10V
There is also the matter of figuring out how much torque will be produced and I don't really have a clue on that either.

if you guys could provide some input that would be greatly appreciated!


----------

